

Facebook Is Primed To Disrupt Online Dating - guptaneil
http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/25/facebook-can-disrupt-online-dating/

======
billpaetzke
Perhaps it is primed, but this guy is out of touch. Asserted that "no social
dating site has gained meaningful traction." Really? You forgot OKCupid. Never
once mentioned them in the article.

